# Which glue to use to attach corals to rock?



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi forum.

I found this glue called "lepage marine epoxy" at home depot and I was wondering if I can use it to glue a frag to a rock.

On the intructions on the back, it says not recommended for aquariums but the name has marine on it. Is it safe to use it?

Thanks

http://lepageproducts.com/ProductDetail.aspx?pid=126


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Marine, meaning boats! 

Stick to reef safe methods. Crazy glue, and most varients of it. Or, the safe two part epoxy sticks.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ihavecrabs (Jul 17, 2012)

I agree with J_T. Just to add on to about epoxy. 2 stick is more for underwater glueing (takes longer to set) and types of crazy glue is more for out of water glueing (quick to set). So, pick the glue that fits your needs.


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks guys for your replies.

Will any crazy glue work? Or do i need for a specific type?

Can you post a link for better reference?

Thanks


----------



## ihavecrabs (Jul 17, 2012)

You can use any cyanoacrylite based glue (a.k.a superglue). I would recommend a gel type superglue. It will make life easier. i have no links, but it's competely safe.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

go SUM and get Blue Line thick glue in small tubes. This is the best so far what I was using

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi guys,

Found this thread so thought i would add to it instead of creating a new one. I am looking to glue some zoas and mushrooms to a large rock that I have in my aquarium. My main cause of coral death is them dropping onto the sand, me moving them back and then it happening again. How long can i have zoas and mushrooms out of the water while the glue dries? I am using standard aquarium glue but have seen the posts that 2 part epoxy can be used to glue in the water. Any advice would be greatly appreciated as i have never gotten the gluing thing working successfully.


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

As far as I know mushrooms cannot be glued down (too slimy) but you can superglue zoas to a small rubble rock or frag plug to propagate. 

There are some good YouTube tutorials how to mount shrooms or zoas to live rocks.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I have used the regular and gel type super glue from the dollar store, as well as the plumber's epoxy from Home Depot (Oatey's brand "FIX-it stick" ) in my reef tank all with no problems.

Usually with softies I will let them sit on the substrate for a couple days and grab hold of some sand. Then I'll glue them on to the frag plug with super glue, but let it dry for 3-5 minutes before putting them back in the water. This usually does the trick. The glue sticks to the sand where it won't stick to the foot of the coral.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

I used to buy the "extra thick" version of a super glue which was distributed by plastic world at sheppard ave/allen road...... for about $7 you get a nail polish sized (I want to say 25ml?) tube of glue which is the best bang for you buck IMO.....


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I know I am fairly new to salt water put this is what I have found .polyps best to use gel they give of slime just soak the bottom with a paper towel then glue them leave them out of water 5 to 10 mins it doesnt hurt them. Make sure you wear gloves some people are allergeric.Cut away from you as they can spray and you dont want any in your mouth or eyes. If its some think like toodstools be really careful they give off lots of slime and it toxic. If you are not sure of something then check here.Hope this helps Pat


----------



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

I use Purple Coral Glue and it works great.


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

I ended up buying/using purple coral glue but it's not cheap.


----------

